# Becki Newton's gorgeous nude makeup recs!



## annikay (Nov 19, 2008)

What could I use to get the same-ish results? I already have Mineralize Blush in Warm Soul which I'm very happy with and Bare Slimshine, but I'm looking for a pinky nude lipstick in a non-drying formula (so no mattes) that's a bit pinker than Bare and some shimmery light brown/taupe/dark gold eyeshadows to create a smoky eye. Eyeliners I have already (Powersurge eye kohl, Pearlglide in Molasses and Technakohl Earthline) but feel free to suggest others if you want 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





http://www.becki-newton.org/photos/a...Solace-005.jpg


----------

